# Greyish South american cichlid, turquois spots on sides



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a small south american cichlid today and its about 1 to 2 inches, im assuming its a juvenile, and its grey all over with turquois shiny spots all over its sides, and a big black spot above the anal fin on each side, and a little bit of orange on the tail fin and dorsal fin, im going to post a picture soon, does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

i was looking at pictures of south american cichlids and my fish has the same coloration of a green terror but the body is much more thin, what could it be?


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

jewel?


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1348


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Jewel is African.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Without pictures, it's next to impossible to really say.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, if you could get a photo, we should be able to ID it for you.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

when I read the description. Jewel was the first thought that came to mind.. But a pic would definatley help.


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, that is most definately a jewel cichlid. Apears to be in some kind of scared mode in the picture. Probably the common jewel cichlid, Hemichromis guttatus. But their are also numerous other hemichromis species that it could be; all very closely related and quite difficult to distinguish. As mentioned already, it is an African cichlid; not from the new world.


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

thankyou, i bought it at a fish store and it was being sold as a south american cichlid. Are Jewels known to be aggressive, because when i added this fish it killed every one of my other fish in 2 days


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

jregan73 said:


> Are Jewels known to be aggressive, because when i added this fish it killed every one of my other fish in 2 days


Yes, they are known to be fairly aggressive, though it would largely depend a lot on the size of tank and what it's tankmates are. What size of tank and what did you house it with?


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

a 30 gallon tank with a 1.5 inch and a 1 inch yellow lab and a 2 inch pleco


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is another picture i took where it looks more like the actual fish, the fish isnt usually shiny at all i dont know why it showed up that way on the camera.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

jregan73 said:


> a 30 gallon tank with a 1.5 inch and a 1 inch yellow lab and a 2 inch pleco


I wouldn't generally expect a young jewel introduced after the other fish, to kill off it's tankmates in a 30 gal. in 2 days, but it is certainly possible.
The tank was properly cycled? I know jewels are often known be unusually tolerant of ammonia and nitrite, probably due to their many years of being kept and bred in captivity; often under less then ideal conditions.


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

The tank was properly cycled, the other fish were doing fine, ill check the ammonia and nitrite levels very soon


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

i have 2 jewels in my 55gal with 15+ other malawis and the he/she hangs out in the corner doesnt fight or chase anyone... usually stays outta everyones way ... but the reputation says agressive


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a jewel in one of my 40 gallon mbuna tanks, and he was an extreme bully once he was big enough, now he is in my brothers 175 gallon with a bunch of mbuna and is relaxed as ever. So I have to go with aggressive with a possibility of peacefullness :lol:


----------

